# Laptop für 3D/CAD-Anwendungen



## general_failure (9. Januar 2010)

Guten Tag,
ich plane, mir einen Laptop für das Studium anzuschaffen. Er soll 3D-und CAD-Anwendungen, sowie 2D-Bildbearbeitungsprogramme gut bewältigen können. Dementsprechend will ich ein 64-Bit-Betriebssystem installieren. Könnt ihr mir Tips geben, worauf ich beim Laptop-Kauf achten sollte bzw. was zurzeit bei einem Budget von ca. 1500€ für meine Anwendungsvorstellungen empfehlenswert wäre.
Danke schonmal für eventuelle Hilfe 
mfg
GF


----------



## fluessig (13. Januar 2010)

Willst du damit nur modellieren/konstruieren oder wird das arme Ding auch zum Rendern gebraucht?

Grundsätzlich stellt sich dabei die Frage: Wie mobil möchtest du sein? Bist du Pendler, der im Zug sitzt und brauchst was leichtes oder ist dir auch ein 18" Desktopersatz recht? Brauchst du viel Akkulaufzeit? Ab welcher Auflösung macht dir das Arbeiten erst Spaß und wo ist es noch Qual?


----------



## general_failure (18. Januar 2010)

Hm, vordergründig Modellieren und Konstruieren. Aber er soll schon was unter der Haube haben, nen schnelles Rendering soll schon drin sein. Außerdem frage ich mich, ob es möglich ist bzw. Sinn macht, ein 64Bit-System zu verwenden.

Das Mobil-Sein ist sone Sache, da noch nicht ganz feststeht, wo ich im Endeffekt studiere. Aber ich denke, dass ich nicht soviel unterwegs sein werde, da ich vermutlich eine Wohnung nahe dem Campus beziehen werde. Akkulaufzeit ist auch so eine Frage. Ich denke 3Stunden werden reichen (ist nicht soviel soweit ich weiß)...eigentlich bitter wie wenig ich über Laptops weiß. 
18" müssten eigentlich schon sein, 15,4 is dann doch etwas wenig.
Für weitere Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar 
mfg
GF


----------



## fluessig (23. Januar 2010)

Bei den 18,4" Geräten kenn ich mich leider auch gar nicht aus. Hab mich vor einiger Zeit mal mit 15" Geräten auseinandergesetzt. Wenn du viel damit arbeitest würde ich dir ohnehin einen externen Monitor empfehlen - die sind meist doch deutlich besser auch wenn sie nur 200 Euro kosten. Und dann hast du nen ordentlichen 22" TFT. Dazu noch eine Maus und Tastatur, dann musst du das Notebook gar nicht anfassen, denn die werden meist doch recht warm. Trotzdem hast du den Vorteil, dass du damit mobil sein kannst oder einen Stromausfall mal überbrücken kannst (je nach Studentenwohnheim kann das ja notwendig werden ). Ausserdem ist gerade interessant wie lange du mit dem Kauf noch warten kannst. Es kommen gerade die iCore Prozessoren für Notebooks auf den Markt. Die haben einen integrieten Grafikchip und können dann eine externe Grafikkarte bei Bedarf hinzuschalten (such mal nach dem M11x bei golem.de, da gibts ein Video, welches das demonstriert). 

In deinem Fall auch sehr interessant, weil es die Auswahl stark einschränken wird, ist, ob du Notebook mit mattem Display bevorzugst.


----------



## akrite (1. Februar 2010)

...also ich habe hier ein HP Pavilion DV7 (AthlonX2, 2.1GHz, 4GB, 1GB Graka,17,4" und 2x500GB HDD Vista 64bit) und bin ganz zufrieden ! Neben 3D Studio Max, Sketchup, Photoshop und anderen Grafik/Animations Schnickschnack läuft auch ein FluSi(FS2004/FSX) zur Entspannung - ersterer mit satten 25-30Frames bei Vollast(viele dyn. und stat. Objekte).


----------

